# Hydrant Painting confusion



## aquaservices (Jan 25, 2008)

our firm in So. Cal. has been painting fire hydrants for the past 7 months. Until recently the paints have been very good with good cover and great adhesion using Frazee 648 Aro-Plate synthetic gloss enamel. For the last two months we have noticed the paints have been getting thin and have flaking after a short time. Is the cold weather a factor or can we do something to make the paints as good as in the summer?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

is the paint you use the type that skins over as soon as you open the can? just curious, I've painted a few hydrants before


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

How cold is it? I mean the hydrant itself can be cold enough to the point where the paint can't cure properly. If your in So Cal I doubt its really all that cold outside. Is it actually peeling off the hydrant?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Frazee is a good company.

Call the sales rep immediately.

He will meet with you IN THE FIELD and you can resolve the problem. NOW!

...I've seen where an adhesion problem was caused because the substrate paintwork was an expoxy product...

But heck w that!
Get the rep out to your situation.
That's what they are for.


----------

